# Fiesta ST Mountune clean up finished with Phantom & Evolution



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Finally got round to giving the ST a clean up to start off around 100 mile since last clean









First up all shuts cleaned using AF Verso



Then wheels using AS Smart Wheel with Wheel Woolies, Dooka Wheel Mitt & Swissvax Wheel brush, arches cleaned with Britemax Grimeout & Vikan long handle brush, tyres cleaned with Grimeout & AG Hi-Tec brush







ST then Pressure Washed & VP Citrus Pre Wash applied using a Mesto sprayer PW'ed then Snowfoamed with Obsession Wax Blizzard (25ml used) left for 10 minutes so badges, grill ect cleaned with a Swissvax Detail Brush then PW'ed off







Washed 2BM with Gtechniq Gwash & Carpro Merino Wash Mitt & dried with MM Dry Me Crazy





Full decon using AS Tardis, Carpro Iron X & G3 Claymitt with Carchem snowfoam for lube (rewashed between each stage) final dry with AF Aque Deluxe & Air blower









ST then tapped up polished with Gtechniq P1 wiped down using Gtechniq Panel wipe still showing some dealer inflicted marks!!! so used PB Blackhole with a AF Handi Puck & Handi Microfibre







Then went with 4x layers (over 2 days) of Obsession Wax Phantom & 2x layers (no buffing in between) of Obsession Wax Evolution













Exhaust cleaned/sealed using Britemax Twins & Nanolex Nano One on underside trim







Glass polished with AF Vision



Tyres dressed using Obsession Wax Nero & Carchem Wheel Armour on alloys





Engine bay cleaned using Grimeout & dressed with AF Revive











And finally so finished picture's































And abit of beading





Still need to got wheels off to be waxed, dress arches & exterior trim

Thanks for looking all comments welcome cheers Darren


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks good mate.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

potter88 said:


> Looks good mate.


Thanks fella


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

very nice car & equally good work :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> very nice car & equally good work :thumb:





A&J said:


> Great job :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stunning, top job!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is something about black cars that look so good after a spruce up, the ST has come up wonderfully well, by the way, I have exactly the same UF wash buckets , How many hours did it take you to complete the job Dazz?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Car looks unreal now Darren :argie: not that it wasn't before!
Real thorough upload too! :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

digimac said:


> Very nice indeed





Brian1612 said:


> Stunning, top job!


Cheers


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> There is something about black cars that look so good after a spruce up, the ST has come up wonderfully well, by the way, I have exactly the same UF wash buckets , How many hours did it take you to complete the job Dazz?
> 
> View attachment 45349


Thanks :thumb: had the buckets about 3 years now & still going strong, did think abit pricey a time 
Probably a least 20 hours or so


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rían P said:


> Car looks unreal now Darren :argie: not that it wasn't before!
> Real thorough upload too! :thumb:


Thanks mate 
Took me 3 attempts to upload, got to love photo bucket


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks brilliant! Love plenty of shiny pics also!

I still have a ridiculously large soft spot for these still. So much so I keep contemplating trading the Volvo in!


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Got to love a black fiesta.

A thorough job there

Looks great


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

IamDave said:


> Looks brilliant! Love plenty of shiny pics also!
> 
> I still have a ridiculously large soft spot for these still. So much so I keep contemplating trading the Volvo in!


Cheers fella  just wish the sun come out more for some flake pop pics.

Car is good fun, go book yourself a test drive


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

DrH said:


> Got to love a black fiesta.
> 
> A thorough job there
> 
> Looks great


Thanks


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks great. Liking the beading shots


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, still the best super mini by miles and hot to boot, nice work matey.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice , have a mountuned ST3 fiesta in panther black so I'm biased 😁 but it doesn't get cleaned often enough to look that good.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Great work. Loving that shine


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on the fiesta fella and great write up.
got to love black when it been freshly cleaned


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

littlejack said:


> Looks great. Liking the beading shots





ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, still the best super mini by miles and hot to boot, nice work matey.





John74 said:


> Very nice , have a mountuned ST3 fiesta in panther black so I'm biased &#55357;&#56833; but it doesn't get cleaned often enough to look that good.


Thanks for the comments :thumb:

Mine also an ST3, is it just the MP215 upgrade you have? wish i got the Billet Quick Shift fitted also.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Priyaka said:


> Great work. Loving that shine





bazz said:


> great job on the fiesta fella and great write up.
> got to love black when it been freshly cleaned


Cheers fellas


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

MP215 , intercooler pipes , air intake pics , quick shift kit all by mountune plus mongoose cat back and roll restrictor by Collins performance.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks brilliant. Nice ST


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice, great combo Phantom and evolution looks stunning on black


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work and cool ST!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

John74 said:


> MP215 , intercooler pipes , air intake pics , quick shift kit all by mountune plus mongoose cat back and roll restrictor by Collins performance.


Bet that mongoose sounds good, will have to YouTube that :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

AdamC said:


> That looks brilliant. Nice ST





Zetec-al said:


> Nice work and cool ST!





Mikej857 said:


> Very nice, great combo Phantom and evolution looks stunning on black


Thanks 

Been really impressed with Jay's creations  for ease for use didn't think Phantom could be bettered, Evolution takes it to another level but both give great results (imo) :thumb:


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Great job !


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kai96 said:


> Great job !





Demetri said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow mate!! Great write up and car looks amazing, nice reflections!! :thumb::wave:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Loving looking Fiesta ST mate. Great job and write up.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking sweet dude, nice job on the clean up


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

Wow amazing work!

I'm just doing the protection on my wife's new blue Fiesta ST and it's taking an age. This is great inspirational material!

Any plans for brake caliper detailing/protection? Worthwhile doing with high temp wax or just giving a decent clean twice a year?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

leehob said:


> Wow mate!! Great write up and car looks amazing, nice reflections!! :thumb::wave:


Thanks buddy :wave:



Stu Mac said:


> Loving looking Fiesta ST mate. Great job and write up.





fozzy said:


> Looking sweet dude, nice job on the clean up





Mr Whippy said:


> Wow amazing work!
> 
> I'm just doing the protection on my wife's new blue Fiesta ST and it's taking an age. This is great inspirational material!
> 
> Any plans for brake caliper detailing/protection? Worthwhile doing with high temp wax or just giving a decent clean twice a year?


Cheers for the comments :thumb:

As for the calipers I just wax them when doing the wheels and clean them every wash with diluted snowfoam using a Swissvax Wheel Brush & Wheel Woolies :thumb:

Enjoy your detail & don't forget pics


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Stunning work :thumb: Mines coming up to 2 years old and keep thinking about mountune


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Filtrum said:


> Looks great!





Christian6984 said:


> Stunning work :thumb: Mines coming up to 2 years old and keep thinking about mountune


Thanks 

I had mine a month before the Mountune upgrade was fitted & i could instantly tell the difference :driver: well worth getting imo especially as you keep the warranty :thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Top effort fella. I would be proud of that. What do you plan to dress the arches with? I have the fabric ones and was thinking of carpro fabric or GTechniq I1


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

steve_07 said:


> Top effort fella. I would be proud of that. What do you plan to dress the arches with? I have the fabric ones and was thinking of carpro fabric or GTechniq I1


Cheers mate 

I have plastic on the front which i use CG barebones & on rear have fabric was thinking about I1 as i have a bottle, but worried about getting them dry enough for the I1? let me know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazzel81 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I have plastic on the front which i use CG barebones & on rear have fabric was thinking about I1 as i have a bottle, but worried about getting them dry enough for the I1? let me know how you get on :thumb:


Yes could clean them then wet vac to remove most of the water then leave a little and apply I1


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

My 14 Spirit blue is going i for MP215 in may , plus the smooth boost pipe in blue , glad it makes a noticeable difference , cant wait !


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Quite rare to these in black, and a great looking car especially when detailed. I reckon a black one could be quite sought after in years to come, especially when it reaches RS turbo age.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

age 555 said:


> My 14 Spirit blue is going i for MP215 in may , plus the smooth boost pipe in blue , glad it makes a noticeable difference , cant wait !


Where abouts are you getting it done? Hutton?



c87reed said:


> Quite rare to these in black, and a great looking car especially when detailed. I reckon a black one could be quite sought after in years to come, especially when it reaches RS turbo age.


I would like to agree but with so many around, really don't seem to be holding their money but with a low mileage, top condition one you could well be right :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


Thanks


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Dazzel81 said:


> Bet that mongoose sounds good, will have to YouTube that :thumb:


Drones to much for my liking in the cabin , been told the mountune dose not drone so much so if I was doing it again I would go that way. Most are finding they need the symposer delete kit with the cat back as having two lots of noise is to much.


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

My Z4 has a noise generator (same as symposer) and a loud ish exhaust and it sounds great having both loud 

It's funny because people used to go crazy for open air filters to get induction noise, then when it's piped in (essentially exposing a bit of the air intake just for the cabin, but without the downsides), people delete it!
Haha. Some people just have to mod. If it didn't have it they'd all be rushing to buy K&N cones to get more rort from the induction 


What does the Fiesta ST exhaust look like? Is it a cat > mid box > back box?

I'd be more tempted to tweak what is on there for noise first, as it could be a cheap tweak to get it sounding roughly where you want it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

top job on that daz dont see too many PB mk7's around!! :argie:


----------



## D7ntk (Nov 4, 2013)

real soft spot for these looks spot on mate all in a good das work


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> top job on that daz dont see too many PB mk7's around!! :argie:





D7ntk said:


> real soft spot for these looks spot on mate all in a good das work


Thanks


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Black cars look the absolute nuts when treated like this. Quality.


----------



## pf1982 (Jan 3, 2015)

Great job 
Did you apply the p1 by hand ?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

TomJ said:


> Black cars look the absolute nuts when treated like this. Quality.





pf1982 said:


> Great job
> Did you apply the p1 by hand ?


Cheers 

Yes the P1 was applied by hand, is hard work but always had good results on light scratches ect :thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

great job


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

mb1 said:


> great job


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------

